# Warm Human Stories



## KoffinKat (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't know where to put this but here seems appropriate enough. A little back story I work as a caregiver. I work for the state and for a private company. I get a great variety of patients. Here are some things that I think the rest of the world just overlooks. Which is sad because I think sometimes these are the things that make humans great. These are or were some of my patients.

Jim Wallace 1934 - 2010
A coal miner until a accident crushed his chest at 19 when he became a sous chef at four star restaurant in Florida. Never married. Helped all he could. And even when the tumors on his spinal cord put him on morphine he still did the shopping for his older and feeble neighbors. 


Moses James 1912 - 2009 
I didn't know much about this man never one to talk much but he could play a blues guitar better than anyone on the planet. Never learned to read or right. Had nines wives, ate mostly clay which he deep fried, never entered a church because the white folk didn't invite him, and smoked until the died. Nearly a hundred years of history. Think about what he has seen.


Dom Deluise 1933 - 2009
Yes the actor. Along side a long and impressive career which is well documented he was as good of company as you could ask for. I worked for him at the year of his death. He shared with me what Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, and Sammy were like behind stage. Stories that are all but lost to the world. He used to tell me "I only swear when I am having a bad time which is most of the time." I used to stay up all night swapping stories with the King of New York.


Jon Gore 1944 - current
Former Vice president of Ryder Freight. I was sitting with Jon in the chemo lab while he was under going treatment. He told me that after two months of dating he asked his wife to marry him and nearly forty years later they are still together. Jon simply said that one day he decided he was going to be successful and then went and did it. While the chemo was being pumped for his lung cancer he looked at me and said "ya know if I could go back in time to that first cigarette... I'd do it all again. I could die tomorrow and I'd have no regrets." How many people can say that?


Lee Harris unknown - current
Former RN with one lung. Blind in one eye, and in chronic pain from the cancer in the other. Refused all pain meds cause "that's just not life". With all the pain she is singularly the kindest sweetest woman I have ever met in my life. 


Jolene Williams 1934 - current
Left on a porch in a box by her parents Who only came to reclaim her after she was of age to ride rodeo. Performed trick riding as a child among to rodeo circuit of California. Saw nothing but hardships for many great years of her life. She spends her days talking to squirrels which she has trained to come to her window and feed. (I wouldn't believe it unless I saw it) And keeps a brass handled cane by the door which is named Lady Bubba for " When the good Christians get out of line"



I don't exactly have a reason for this post I just want people to know some of these things. These are the things that make life good. And I am privileged for the knowledge that has 
been shared with me. 

Please share those great stories. Before their gone.


----------



## soleil (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you for this. i always try to remember the humanity of people like this. it's so easy to disassociate with other members of society and write off the feeble or annoying. i love listening to the stories people have to share, so thanks for sharing a little of theirs.


----------



## bote (Feb 1, 2010)

you are right, these are stories worth sharing, they are what makes life great, thanks


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 1, 2010)

Every time I start to think that the world is compleatly a load of shit,someone comes along and proves me wrong.One of the most honestly inspiring things I've read in years.


----------



## bicycle (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting story about Jon Gore.


----------

